# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Están compinchados o se puede hacer??

## churrasca

o es potra o no me lo explico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qhMliiA6xU

alguien me orienta, es por curiosidad

----------


## Dramagic

Se puede hacer...se hace.

Es un juego "clásico"

Ten paciencia..lee mucho y algun dia podrás hacerlo.


Woody lo hace muy bien. Y es un juego que hace mucho.

----------


## churrasca

como se llama este efecto?? que debo leer sobre cartomagia o mentalismo?

----------


## Potamito

pues claro que se puede hacer!! o que no lo has visto??   :Lol:   :Lol:  
todo a su tiempo.. ya verás como es.. :D 

saludos

----------


## Potamito

lo que yo conozco de ese juego, que en verdad no es el mismo, pero muy parecido y a mi parecer mejor, es el que hace tamariz llamao mnemonicósis, y para hacerlo hace falta tiempo... muucho tiempo...

saludos

----------


## Dramagic

Potamito..lo que hace Woody es precisamente la mnemonicosis.

Churrasca..para hacer este juego, leete "los cinco puntos mágicos", los libros de vernon (todos los de Páginas), "la via mágica", el "sonata", la "gran escuela cartomágica" (los 5 tomos) y por ULTIMO la "sinfonia en mnemonica mayor"


De otra forma podrás saber cómo se hace pero no sabrás hacerlo bien.

----------


## Potamito

aahhh.. claro.. tienes razon.. lo que cambia es la presentación, y en verdad hace parecer que es otro...

saludos

----------


## ferpa

Bueno, como ustedes dicen, esto es un juego, que es rompedor, aunque algunos lo hagais, es un Juego muy facíl, siempre que se domine la tecnica, lo que pasa es que Woody, tambien lo hace que parece muy facil y la gente siempre piensa que utilizas complice o ayudante, pero realmente sale casi en automatico :P  :P  :P

----------


## churrasca

Pero por donde empiezo a leer??

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno, como ustedes dicen, esto es un juego, que es rompedor, aunque algunos lo hagais, es un Juego muy facíl, siempre que se domine la tecnica, lo que pasa es que Woody, tambien lo hace que parece muy facil y la gente siempre piensa que utilizas complice o ayudante, pero realmente sale casi en automatico :P  :P  :P


Hombre Ferpa... puestos así TODOS los juegos son facilísimos si se domina la técnica. La cuestión es que hay técnicas que se tarda años en aprender bien (he dicho BIEN). 

No es tan fácil. Se puede lelgar a comprender con facilidad qué pasos hay que dar para hacer el juego, pero de ahí a que sea fácil hacerlo bien hay un abismo.

----------


## magomago

> Pero por donde empiezo a leer??


Por la página 1 , o en su defecto por la introducción o el prólogo.

Siento si esta respuesta puede parecerte absurda , pero todo llegará. Si no sabes como se hace igual es que todavía no estas preparado para hacerlo.
El juego como comentan por aquí es simple en apariencia , pero todos los detalles que hacen este juego un milagro son fruto de muchisimas actuaciones delante del público y muchos años de estudio.

----------


## churrasca

ok, entonces dejaré que las cosas lleguen solas. Acabaré el cartomagia fundamental de vicente canuto, jeje. Gracias a todos

----------


## smeagol

O'Malley tienes razon en lo que dices, esto de la magia es como todo, hay que dominar la tecnica y entonces practicar y practicar mas, pero....de verdad  que es este juego no hay un poco de potra :Confused:  No hay forzado alguno o asi me lo parece y la sugestion es un gran arma pero en este caso :Confused: ? 

Segire aprendiendo y leyendo y ya te dire.....

P.D.:De todas formas esta chulo!!!!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Smeagol.. lo que hay es, simplemente, MAGIA!   :Lol:

----------


## esparza

A mi me lo hizo Amilkar al final de una clase, como el que no quiere la cosa.
Me dice: "espera, que te hago un juego antes de irte", y la verdad es que no hay muñequitos amarillos suficientes para representar la cara que se me quedó. (algo así pero con la boca abierta :shock: )
Ese día sentí la magia como nunca.

pd: todavía recuerdo la carta que pensé

----------


## magomago

Exactamente esparza , hay veces que nos dejan con la boca abierta y los ojos saltando, estos momentos son los que nos quedan en nuestra vida mágica como momentos mágicos dificiles de olvidar, y aunque a veces tengamos curiosidad (Esto es a veces inevitable) , si de verdad somos magos ,ese momento de ilusión no lo debemos destruir, al igual que si nosotros hacemos un juego de magia tampoco queremos que los espectadores nos pregunten cual es el método del juego.

Recuerdo que una vez estabamos en una mesa Arenson y yo haciendonos algunos juegos y de repente Arenson empezó a hacer una rutina de adivinación de cartas. La última carta me la adivinó de una forma completamente imposible (o al menos eso me pareció en su momento).Despues de unas cuantas adivinaciones bastante imposibles fue construyendo la rutina , para al final decirme :"Anda pon la baraja debajo de la mesa , ahora corta por donde quieras y mira la carta por la que has cortado , recompon la baraja y déjala encima de la mesa".
Y al final evidentemente la adivinó, quedándome yo con los ojos como platos.

El año pasado volví a coincidir con el , y le recordé lo que aquel juego significó para mi. El amablemente se ofreció a despues tomar algo y explicarmelo . Pero yo le dije : "Mejor que no , quiero conservar aquel recuerdo"

Con esto te digo que practiques con el Canuto , hay juegos increibles con los que muchos profesionales se han ganado la vida ilusionando a miles de personas . Si alguna vez sabes como se hace el juego de Woody debido a tus conocimientos mágicos pues mejor, si no lo llegas a saberlo nunca simplemente quédate con la reacción que tuviste la primera vez que lo viste.

Creo que este es el problema de la magia por televisión y los videos que se cuelgan en Youtube, ya que si el juego nos gusta mucho , siempre podemos darle para atras y volver a verlo , y aunque el juego sea fuerte y bueno , y no sepamos cual es el método , ese momento de la primera vez que lo vemos se destruye y lo único que nos queda es analizarlo hasta intentar dar con el método (aunque a veces no lo consigamos).

----------


## churrasca

creo entonces q nunca lo aprenderé, aunque me gustaría causar tambien esa ilusion en otras personas, sería bonito no?? Bueno como estoy empezando pues iremos poco a poco y con buena letra. Un abrazo. Por cierto, pueden ir los tiros por la mnemonica?

----------


## camaleon_and

El juego que presenta Woody, y que tantas veces hemos visto presentar a Tamariz, tiene como núcleo algo tremendamente sencillo y que se puede aprender en pocas horas (o en unos días si somos mas torpes), hasta aqui todo muy sencillo...lo complicado viene con los años que se necesitan para tener las tablas suficientes para poder solventar todas y cada una de las posibilidades que pueden ofrecerse en este juego...puede ser un "milagro" si tienes las suerte de Woody en la tele...xDDD pero también puede ser la mar de delicado conseguir que el efecto "parezca" totalmente natural y espontaneo...

Al menos es mi humilde opinión... :Wink1:

----------


## esparza

Magomago, recordaré ese día el resto de mi vida. La vuelta a casa fue saboreando esa ilusión y te aseguro que me acosté esa noche con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.
En ningún momento se me pasó por la cabeza pedirle el secreto. Habría perdido toda la ilusión de golpe, y yo me quiero lo suficiente como para no permitirme perder algo tan bonito.




> Por cierto, pueden ir los tiros por la mnemonica?


No tengo ni idea de cómo se hace, pero por el título del juego (mnemonicosis)...saca tus conclusiones  :D

----------


## Potamito

Pues el nombre del juego ya da muchisimas pistas de como es, pero en fin, no basta conocer eso para hacerlo en frente a un grupo de personas, yo llevo bastante tiempo leyendo y estudiando La Sinfonía en Mnemonica Mayor de Tamariz, y los juegos, si bien está en gran parte dominados, por que ya conozco lo necesario para realizarlos, me atrevo ha realizar solo un par de ellos (Entre ellos la mnemonicósis)... los juegos de este tipo, no son fáciles, en técnica sí, pero cabe recordar que la mágia NO se basa sólo en técnica, de hecho, ete juego no tiene técnica, NADA...

Si aún estás en las primeras páginas, o en la mitad, o casi terminando el canuto, NO empiezes con la Sinfonía en Mnemónica Mayor, no es un libro para "llegar y tomar" (no es que lo mire a menos) como el Canuto o el GEC, hace falta muuucho más que saber hacer cuentas, empalmes, doble, pintajes, etc...

Todo a su tiempo...

Saludos

----------


## juanvivo

> pd: todavía recuerdo la carta que pensé


Esparza, tu carta fue....

La jota de diamantes!!!

 :Wink1:

----------


## esparza

> Esparza, tu carta fue....
> 
> La jota de diamantes!!!


jajajajajaa, pues no
fue el 4 de trebol, sigue practicando  :D

----------


## ferpa

Potamito, siento discrepar contigo en cuanto a ese juego en concreto, pero te puedo garantizar, que como a mi me lo enseño Woody, en este y unos cuantos más lleva una pequeña tecnica, por cierto muy facil de realizar, como tantisimos juegos que el realiza con una maestria envidiable, pero te puedo decir que lleva su tecnica

----------


## letang

Una vez un amigo me pasó este vídeo, y lo estábamos discutiendo.
Le parecía muy raro que fuera tan limpio, gracias a la casualidad y tal...

Ese mismo día creo, viendo Nada x Aquí (mientras hacían un juego de cartas que no era mnemonicosis), le dijeron a una persona que nombrara una carta cualquiera, y nombró el 4 de trébol, y me quedé pensando...... tanto le estaba costando a él entender eso y ahí tenía otra muestra xD

La primera vez que fue Tamariz a Fuerteventura hace ya varios años, yo empezaba todavía muy poquito con la magia, hizo el siempre 6 y tiró muchas cartas por el suelo. Me subí a pedirle un autógrafo y claro, cogí una carta del suelo.
Casualidades de la vida que cogí un 9 de diamantes y le pedí un autógrafo (yo no sabía nada) y me preguntó "¿eres mago?"
Le dije que me gustaba y que estaba aprendiendo...

Tiempo después alguien me comentaba que todo el mundo va a Juan con el 4t o el 9d a pedirle un autógrafo. Y entonces caí en por qué me preguntó aquello.
¡Casualidades de la vida! jejeje.

----------


## juanvivo

> Iniciado por juanvivo
> 
> 
> Esparza, tu carta fue....
> 
> La jota de diamantes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jejeje, era mi segunda opcion!

----------


## Potamito

> Potamito, siento discrepar contigo en cuanto a ese juego en concreto, pero te puedo garantizar, que como a mi me lo enseño Woody, en este y unos cuantos más lleva una pequeña tecnica, por cierto muy facil de realizar, como tantisimos juegos que el realiza con una maestria envidiable, pero te puedo decir que lleva su tecnica


Conozco el juego, lo se hacer, y lo hago, y se por que digo que no tiene técnica.. mmm.. pensandolo, tal vez hablamos a dustitos tipos de técnica, tecnica manual, un salto, un doble, un pontaje una de esas cosas, claro que no tiene, otro tipo de técnica, pues claro...

saludos

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

Yo diria que no estan compinchados, ademas lo malo de trucos asi es que la gente profana ( y no profana) puede pensar muy facilmente que estan compinchados...
Gran problema saber si lo estan o no pero si lo estubiesen no tendria merito alguno..

NO estan diria yo... en mi humilde opinion...

saludos

----------


## Potamito

> NO estan diria yo... en mi humilde opinion...
> 
> saludos


Y no te equivocas, NO están

----------


## esio

jajaja esto que decis abre un abanico de posibilidades yo kreia que  las elecciones voluntarias solian ser compinxes, en plan di una carta el seis, zas y la saca pero weno desde luego nunca abia visto algo asi

----------


## iscariote

Como dicen por ahí el juego es un clásico. Lo que pasa es que aquí, por causas del destino aparece el juego como menos le debería gustar a un mago. El que sepa de que hablo me entenderá.

----------


## esio

es verdad que a mi me gustaria un juego un poco mas elaborado, que la aparicion de la carta no sea tan directa, ya que eso da que pensar sobre si estan compinchados, pero no cabe duda de que este efecto, presentado asi es verdaderamente increible y causa mas efecto que si el mago manoseara mas las cartas antes de descubrirla, no creeis?

----------


## iscariote

En ese juego no se toca la baraja nunca (no oyes como remarca el "yo ya no toco"). El hecho de que aparezca tan rapidamente es más sorprendente para el profano, pero a mi me gustaría ver otros "métodos" para aprender un poquito más. De todas maneras es un juego maravilloso que depende mucho  de la actitud del mago.

----------


## pecha3

No se... yo el juego que hace lo hago... y para que quede tan limpio es cuestion de pura suerte... es mas si no me equivoco el mismo se dio cuenta y vio el filon cuando dijo la J negra... el al instante dijo... la J de TREBOL... la espectadora solo dijo J negra nada mas... suerte y que la supo llevar por donde quiso... genial.

Saludos.

----------


## Mistico

Estoy contigo Pecha, :). No he realizado nunca ese efecto, pero sí sé como se realiza, y creo que la fotuna lo acompañó. Aún así, el efecto de cualquier manera, es impresionante.

Si alguien conoce esta variación del efecto  de Tamariz ( sabrá a cual me refiero) y realmente es así como le ha salido a Woody, por favor que lo confirme.



Saludos.  :)

----------


## pecha3

Es que no se si el efecto es mas fuerte que se lo saque por ejemplo con su nombre o asi tan directamente... es que es tan rapido asi...

----------


## iscariote

Creo que no se deberían tratar en abierto los detalles psicológicos del juego, puesto que el efecto de este juego depende directamente de detalles psicológicos.

----------


## Potamito

> Creo que no se deberían tratar en abierto los detalles psicológicos del juego, puesto que el efecto de este juego depende directamente de detalles psicológicos.


No comprendo a que te refieres...

----------


## pecha3

yo tampoco lo entendi...

----------


## iscariote

Nada me he rallao xD

----------


## eXistenZ

nose como es el procedimiento, pero por lo que veo, no debe ser 100% fiable en todas las ocasiones... nose igual me imagino que se puede atravesar de mala manera xD, pero tal y como esta expuesto, donde el mago no toca la baraja una vez el espectador ha dicho la carta... si es 100% fiable jamas me entrara en la cabeza  :Smile1:

----------


## eXistenZ

disculpen que desvirtue, pero porque me pone recien llegado, cuando me registre en junio del año pasado? xD

----------


## Potamito

> disculpen que desvirtue, pero porque me pone recien llegado, cuando me registre en junio del año pasado? xD


Eso es algo que está relacionado con la cantidad de mensajes...

Saludos

----------


## eXistenZ

gracias, y respecto a la efectividad del juego que me dicen los que saben?

----------


## martamagika

no entiendo como este hilo tiene tantos post y en cambio otros.... bueno...este juego es un claro mnemonicosis y gabi ( al que estuve a punto de contratar ) lo hace cientos de veces esta vez aprovecho el lapsus para traerse a su terreno a la incauta presentadora. enfin haber que se puede decir mas....

   ( si todavia llegará a las 100 respuestas...........)

----------


## churrasca

gracias por la parte que me toca... jeje

----------


## Potamito

> gracias, y respecto a la efectividad del juego que me dicen los que saben?


El juego es 100% efectivo, lo que si hay que saber como presentarlo, hay que pensar de manera rápida, la forma de actuar, es como si estuvieran en medio de un efecto y te falla, debes buscar una solución de la manera más rápida, de esta forma es como debes presentar este efecto, es 100% efectivo, pero debes estar con 10000 sentidos abiertos para poder presentarlo de buena manera, si se presenta mal, saldrá igual, pero no tendrá el efecto que se quiere...

saludos

*PD: Marta.. no te entendí... :?*

----------


## martamagika

quizas fue por el acento que no puse al final de la palabra llegará, en este caso me referia a este hilo, creo que ya se han dado respuestas suficientes ( incluso repetidas) para este efecto que esta muy claro y que gabi ademas ejecuta muchas veces, Digo que en cambio otros hilos no cuentan con apoyo aunque el tema sea interesante o nunca se haya debatido, hace poco lei un hilo del nivel del foro en el cual los veteranos asumian un mea culpa sobre lo que pasaba, la verdad creo que estamos ahora en las mismas,el foro me fue muy util al principio ahora me veo un poco bloqueada. poca gente habla de nuevos efectos, poca gente abre hilos interesantes nuse nuse...  :roll: 

saludos potamito!

----------


## BusyMan

¿Qué tiene que ver que Gabi lo haga muchas veces? Juan también lo hace mucho, Woody ni te digo, MjjMarcos también lo hace. ¿Qué tiene de especial el método de Gabi para que le nombres tanto?

Y tampoco veo qué tiene de malo el que se hable del mnemonicosis en este foro. Y sobre todo hablando sobre Woody que es un mago magistral del que todos deberíamos tomar nota.

----------


## iscariote

Me sumo a lo dicho por busy.

----------


## Potamito

> quizas fue por el acento que no puse al final de la palabra llegará, en este caso me referia a este hilo, creo que ya se han dado respuestas suficientes ( incluso repetidas) para este efecto que esta muy claro y que gabi ademas ejecuta muchas veces, Digo que en cambio otros hilos no cuentan con apoyo aunque el tema sea interesante o nunca se haya debatido, hace poco lei un hilo del nivel del foro en el cual los veteranos asumian un mea culpa sobre lo que pasaba, la verdad creo que estamos ahora en las mismas,el foro me fue muy util al principio ahora me veo un poco bloqueada. poca gente habla de nuevos efectos, poca gente abre hilos interesantes nuse nuse...  :roll: 
> 
> saludos potamito!


De acuerdo respecto a las muchas respuestas que tiene, pero es que cada vez sale algo "nuevo" o casi nuevo respecto al tema, y si tiene tantas repuetas será por que es un gran juego ¿no?... Respecto a lo otro que dices que el foro actualmente ya no es lo mismo, es verdad, muchas veces la unica sección que tiene nuevos mensajes es Cambalache,   :Lol:  , en fin, tendríamos que buscar temas nuevos en los que todos puediesemos participar, y eso es difícil, bueno si se puede ayudar en algo, así será...


saludos Marta!!

----------


## Noelia

Cuando he visto el video por primera vez, no lo he pillado, pero al repetirlo, he visto dónde podía estar la gracia, así que se lo he hecho tal cual a mi marido y ha pasado lo que tenia que pasar. La que se ha quedado perpleja he sido yo.
Evidentemente es un campo que todavía no he estudiado, pero que forma parte de la complejidad de nuestro cerebro, y que muchos magos intentan decifralo. olé por ello.

----------


## Potamito

Creo saber a lo que te refieres Noelia con lo que dices de "donde está la gracia", en fin, si es lo que creo que es, no es así, la forma de la elección de la carta es totalmente libre, absolutamente voluntaria, puede ocurrir que muchas veces al mostrar la baraja mezclada, la persona inconcientemente visualice una carta (por lo general de los extremos) y ocurra la situación que ha ocurrido con Woody, pero si se estudia un poquito la mnemónica verás que esto es pura coincidencia y que da igual si la persona ve alguna o no ve ninguna....  

Saludos

----------


## iscariote

> Cuando he visto el video por primera vez, no lo he pillado, pero al repetirlo, he visto dónde podía estar la gracia, así que se lo he hecho tal cual a mi marido y ha pasado lo que tenia que pasar. La que se ha quedado perpleja he sido yo.
> Evidentemente es un campo que todavía no he estudiado, pero que forma parte de la complejidad de nuestro cerebro, y que muchos magos intentan decifralo. olé por ello.


El juego no se deja al azar ni a la imaginación: en manos de un mago es infalible.

----------


## Potamito

> El juego no se deja al azar ni a la imaginación: en manos de un mago es infalible.


No estoy de acuerdo, el juego si se deja al azar, el espectador elije lo que quiere, eso es azar, si hay imaginación, el mago la usa muchisimo, y en las manos de un mago si puede fallar, sólo un pequeño momento de tensión, el mago olvida una pequeña cosa y muere el juego...

Saludos

PD: Ves Marta que cada vez salen cosas nuevas para responder!  :Lol:

----------


## iscariote

Me referia a imaginación en cuanto a predecir la carta elegida. Desde luego que el juego es pura imaginación porque las posibilidades son muy muy grandes y el mago tiene que ser "habilidoso".

PD: Dudo mucho que a Tamariz le haya salido mal el juego nunca en público.

----------


## Mr.Mind

El juego se basa en la suerte en su totalidad. Una vez que el espectador ha dicho la carta hay 3 posibilidades: que este arriba o abajo (ya esta el trabajo hecho). Si esta en medio, simplemente dar a cortar y puede que corte exactamente por esa, que a mi opinion el efecto es aun mas brutal, sino ya hay que ayudar el juego con deletreos con lo que el mismo en mi opinion pierde efecto, pero sigue siendo la leche.

De todas formas, me parece acojonante

----------


## iscariote

> El juego se basa en la suerte en su totalidad. Una vez que el espectador ha dicho la carta hay 3 posibilidades: que este arriba o abajo (ya esta el trabajo hecho). Si esta en medio, simplemente dar a cortar y puede que corte exactamente por esa, que a mi opinion el efecto es aun mas brutal, sino ya hay que ayudar el juego con deletreos con lo que el mismo en mi opinion pierde efecto, pero sigue siendo la leche.
> 
> De todas formas, me parece acojonante


Que este arriba, abajo y si no está ni arriba ni abajo hay 129081209182 posibilidades.

----------


## Potamito

> Que este arriba, abajo y si no está ni arriba ni abajo hay 129081209182 posibilidades.


Exactamente 50   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## iscariote

Depende de la carta por la que corten y la que se esté buscando, creo que hay alguna más de 50 (maneras)...

----------


## Potamito

Me refería a que la carta puede quedar en 50 posiciones de la baraja si no es arriba o abajo... 

En fin, este no es el tema...

saludos

----------


## M4gici4n

> ...para este efecto que esta muy claro y que gabi ademas ejecuta muchas veces...


Perdonad el off-topic, pero... ¿estás segura de que Gabi lo ha hecho muchas veces?
Según tengo entendido Gabi no utiliza (ni sabe) ninguna mnemónica.
Eso es lo que me dijo hace tiempo, no se si habrá cambiado de opinión... :P

----------


## Zen

Si se da a cortar la baraja ya es la repera!!....yo se lo vi hacer así a Tamariz en un programa de la 2 (Carta Blanca) en la que entrevistó a Giobbi tambien y me quedé a cuadros, no habia ninguna manipulacion del mago, la espectadora cortó por donde quiso..me impactó de verdad y me acuerdo perfectamente. No tengo ni idea de como se hace, y me parece un juego de alto impacto. Magia en su estado puro

----------

